# Customizeable Shirt Designer



## pyros (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, I've been looking at spreadshirt and they allow you to use their tshirt designer on your own site. However, it is a bit slow, clunky, and has too many features.

Does anyone know if it is possible to to write my own tshirt designer, have it on my site, and then send the relevant information (i.e. text, font, color, position, size) to spreadshirt (or another pod)?

I'd like to make something that's fast and easy to use, with less features. I can write my own code (php/javascript/dhtml/cgi etc).

n.b. flock offering preferred!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sure, it's possible to write your own if you have the skills  There's also a few online t-shirt designer type scripts/services out there.


----------

